# Boys v.girl Hav- concerned about "boy" behavior



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Afternoon everyone!! We are just about 6 weeks away from brining home our puppy. I posted a ? about black/white/parti puppy colors- b/c we are getting a HSD- they only have these colors. The puppies are so beautiful and our breeder is amazing. She's sending weekly updates, pictures, itemized lists---she's great. We are leaning toward a girl b/c I am concerning about an adult boy dog "humping" my girls. I have 3 daughters that will shower this baby with love and the last 3 Hav's we have been around 2 of them were boys and they humped my girls, which freaked them out. What has been your experience with boys?? What advice do you have for me. Our breeder says the boys are "in-love" with you vs girls "love" you- both sound wonderful- but honestly her boys puppies are lighter and the girls are almost all black and I really wanted a parti or all white......Thanks for your time in responding!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Just so you know Posh is a spayed female and humps other dogs, and stuffed toys regularly...the Havanese have a matriarchal society and I think with her it's a dominance thing.


----------



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Just so you know Posh is a spayed female and humps other dogs, and stuffed toys regularly...the Havanese have a matriarchal society and I think with her it's a dominance thing.


Thanks for the info- that's def. interesting- when I asked the breeder about it she did say that it's not a sexual thing (which I would not know) and that it's a dominance thing. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kona does hump. He will hump anything in sight. LOL He's a boy....  I have, just as Amy said, of girls who hump too, and to spay them doesn't stop it like they say it does. I think you will have to, either way boy or girl, explain to your children that it's going to happen and tell them to say NO NO or EH EH when they go to hump them. that's what we do with Kona and our kids and it works very well!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

If you completely trust the breeder, I would say let her pick out the best puppy for your family especially since you sound like you are unsure of what to look for. Try to really let it be about temperment and not about color or sex. And remember HSD's are havanese too


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is a boy and has never humped anything. He does mount other dogs as a dominance thing but he doesn't actually do the motion of humping, LOL. He has never ever tried to mount anything else, though, so I'm sure it's that he's establishing his dominance over other dogs (it's not a sexual thing at all). He's very much an alpha.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I think "humping" is hard to predict. Gabriel doesn't hump, but my friend's Hav goes nuts on her leg or arm if he thinks she's leaving him or gives my Hav's attention..

So far as the "my girl Hav loves me" but "my boy Hav is in love" with me..
I had read this before deciding on a male and was intrigued by it.

I have to say that I had never owned a male dog before Gabriel and so far, he not only doesn't hump or lift his leg, but he does act like he is "in" love..


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

The real difference I've found is the need to mark - neutered or not. I've always thought boys were more affectionate until I got my first female Havanese - she's just a major love. I really think the most important issue is their personality - have your breeder pick the one that matches your household best. And besides, color is an ever changing thing in our Havanese. LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Humping is very often just showing dominance. If you read The Havanese book, you will discover a passage about female Havanese being very dominant too and therefore hump and even lift their legs to pee. Pablo has humped a few dogs when he was a puppy but we let him know we don't like that. He now only humps his blankie on occasion when it comes out of the dryer or when I hold it up and tell him to give it a hug. LOL.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lisa, I'm not sure about marking. Kubrick has never done it. He doesn't lift his leg either. I guess he just doesn't feel the need to?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have never had a male dog so I can't really compare about if the male is in love vs. the female.

Sissy is very loving and I have never really thought about that. She is very affectionate, attentive and following me everywhere. I understand the humping is a dominance thing. Sissy has never done that.

Havs are so cute and sweet - I don't think you can go wrong with either.

Best of luck to you


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Lisa, I'm not sure about marking. Kubrick has never done it. He doesn't lift his leg either. I guess he just doesn't feel the need to?


Be glad, Carolina!

Lincoln also did not lift his leg or start marking until very late - he was close to 2 years old. I think he learned it from his brother...or maybe just deep down inside, he got in touch with his inner dog all on his own.

I didn't mind at first, since he was marking bushes and OUTSIDE things on our walks. And he never marks in the house.....well MY house. And that is The Problem.....if he goes to ANOTHER dog's house and smells any other dog's urine anywhere, he will try to MARK over it. Sigh. I will have him wear a band in those situations.

Once after a playdate in my house, one of the dogs had lightly marked my LR chair and Scout felt the need to THOROUGHLY mark it :frusty: He was an early marker himself.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny is an alpha and doesn't hump. When he was a baby he tried but each time I told him firmly "NO" right from the beginning. He hasn't tried since he was about 6 months now. Believe me, it didn't mess up his personality either, lol.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I feel that the most important factor that should be considered is the temperament of the puppy and matching it with your lifestyle. Colors will change. I have a male and a female, both are very affectionate. Benji tends to be independent sometimes but so does Lizzie in her own way. What is common is that they have great temperaments. 

Benji has never humped anything at home including my younger female. He only humps a few furgirls whom he fancies on playdates. :biggrin1: He has never marked inside our home or when we have visited friends or family. Benji is 16 months. Lizzie is 9 months.

Good luck!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have 2 boys......neither have ever marked ever in our house (or anywhere else except Maddies mom's patio once!) and don't lift their legs - both were neutered around 6 months....

As far as humping..all dogs do it but I can honestly say maybe once a quarter - and yes i mean 3 months- just NOT an issue...

They worship the famly - and are IN LOVE with us...


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

mugsy is the first male dog that i have owned, he has not humped anything that i am aware of but he is a leg lifter when peeing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sweet little Tori will occasionally hump our DS and DIL's female pekingese when she's here visiting. She has also begun marking when we're on our walks. Oh, yeah, did I mention she lifts her leg a tiny bit when she pees???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a girl and she does NOT hump or mark, heck..she won't even pee in public places. lol But she's not a wuss, she's got an alpha streak, just not a 'humping' girl like some. She's also a little love bug and loves to snuggle and lay on me.

It really depends, My girl doesn't fit into the stereotype that the breeder that wrote the book's dogs seem to. IDK, I guess its hit or miss with both sexes. I don't regret getting a girl, I think she's more loving than some boy havs I know quite well. (personally).

But, really..I would focus on individual temperment and not sex or color, I know its hard, but in the long run, its all about a perfect match for your family dynamics.

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Carolina - maybe I've been so unblessed with males because I've had more than one male dog at a time - once one started the rest followed. Not fun. I don't think you can ever get the smell all the way out and those noses find it. You are very lucky - but then again Kubrick is the man. He is just so fabulous - I loved meeting him (and you.) :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

During my life I have had girls and Cicero is the second boy. Girls humped more than the boys in this house. I put pennies in an empty coke can and I would shake it each time my Pom started having fun on my foot -- and she stopped. I do think it's a dominance thing. My vet told me lifting their leg was a learned thing that they start doing once they see other dogs doing it (don't know about that)....so some do and some don't.

My main thing was temperment. I wanted a loving happy Hav that loved everyone and wasn't shy. I think a breeder knows a lot about their puppies after living with them during the first few months. I think it's important to let a breeder know what you are hoping for -- and trust her to help with the selection. I think having a sweet, good, healthy furbaby is wonderful -- no matter what sex or color.

A Hav will bring so much joy into your family....they are wonderful :cheer2:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Before we got Shelby, Kodi would hump my arm when we went to bed at night
(just like a man). :biggrin1: It was kind of like a game with him. Once we got Shelby, he forgot about me and he humps her now. But, he'll only do it when they are fighting, so I know it's a dominance thing with him.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Norah used to hump but it was easily corrected through training. Nick never has


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady doesn't hump people, although sometimes he will hump other dogs. I know it is a dominance thing. He never used to lift his leg at all until Linda's Bella (yes, a female) showed him how to do it. He still squats to pee, but he will lift his leg once or twice when we go for a walk. He has never marked at our house, or anyone elses. And, he was very easy to potty train. I have always had female pets and kind of wanted another female. But, we fell in love with Brady from the start. You can't go wrong with either so just go to the one that you fall for the most.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Capote doesn't hump anyone or anything either. I've caught him humping the cat before and immediately scolded him. It's very much a show of dominance and it's also behavioral, so just like any other bad behavior you can train them not to do it. He knows humping is bad because in the few times I caught him doing it when he was young I'd immediately scold him. 

He's NEVER marked.. And I waited a year before he was neutered. As soon as that leg popped up inside the house I'd pop it right back down..lol. I've taken him to places where other male dogs are and their owners totally expected him to mark but he knows better. 

....now..outside that's a different story..lol. He lifts his leg against every tree, bush, planter, rock..if it's taller than him he's gonna try to pee against it..even long after he's run out of anything to mark.. (which makes going for a walk a drawn out affair) 

The thing I like about males though is they're much less temperamental (no drama queens) and they're more calm. I also heard something about how female dogs love you, but male dogs fall IN love with you.. which was sorta sweet.  It definately adds up with Capote.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ahhh, decisions, decisions!!!! With Havanese, you really can't go wrong as they are such wonderful dogs. I've also heard the "girls love you, but the boys are in-love with you", but it really depends on the individual dog. 

Bugsy is very independent and not at all a lap dog, but he loves me and can't stand to be away from me. If I move from room to room, so does he. He is definitely my welcroe dog, just not a lap dog.  He always lifts his leg and marks everything outside, but never ever lifted his leg in the house and if he tried, I'd quickly set him right.  The only dog he ever humps in my female poodle and it is a dominance for sure. He would never, ever think of doing it to Romeo as Romeo is an alfa with a capital a.

Is there a puppy you are leaning towards???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Both my dogs are males,both neutered around 6 mo.Neither of my boys lift their legs to pee. Vinnie is 3 years old,Quincy is almost 2. Neither has ever marked inside or out. Quincy has tried to hump Vinnie and was scolded. I use a firm "no" and that's that. I will not allow it. If you are a person with experience with dogs,then you should have no problems. The important thing to remember is health--not sex or color. A good quality hav has the proper socialization,health testing,and personality.....that is what you want.Then you have a good start to what YOU need to do to follow through and end up with a great family member.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

We have two male pups age 21 months old who were neutered at 6 months of age and have never humped anything and squat to pee. They are definitely mommies dogs and spend all their time pleasing me and continue to be "velcro like". I have never had a girl pup so I have nothing to compare it with in the "love category"...but I just thought males loved their mommies the best...they adore my husband when I am not in sight!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I'm not so sure with my drama-queen...if it's NOT sexual pleasure









She would hump her pillow every sinlge night and won't stop until she's completely out of breath....









That is, if I would allow it.... I could make the sequal to Beamer's vid























then again....who says dominance doesn't give pleasure...... so I guess all of them enjoy humping somehow...


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella has never humped anyone or another dog. And she's very affectionate. She folows me everywhere and minds very well but she does have an attitude. I personally love it


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston is 16 months and hasn't really humped. Maybe once or twice and I corrected him right away.

As I believe Kara mentioned in a few posts above, I would not worry so much about sex as I would the temperment that fits with your family. A good breeder will pick the right dog that fits into your home no matter what the sex.

Good luck. You will never regret owning a Hav furbaby.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Carmen lifts her leg to pee and humps Tito in a dominance fashion. Tito began lifting his leg circa 5.5 months, and he humps toys to dominate them. Other than that we dont really see him humping randomly - it has to be a toy. Mind you Tito is not fixed as we are showing him. It sounds like if you fix the boys as soon as possible you are less likely to decrease the chances of the marking/leg lifting. No matter what you will win with a hav - so just pick the personality that matches your family the best =). Good luck.. and I want pictures!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

So far, Doc doesn't hump anything...Izzy tried to hump Doc when we first got him, but I stipped that. She was just trying to establish dominance, I think. Kai, our lab, has always tried to hump people if they got down on the floor for any reason...she is a girl.

Our granddog Hav, Zoey, is the lover. She will put her head on your shoulder everytime you pick her up. My two are not lovers, but Doc seems a bit more "in love" with me. Izzy is definately a daddy's girl....but not a lover. It's pretty much a crap shoot! Oh, BTW, Izzy was a breeze to potty train...Doc hasn't been. I don't know if that's more typical for boys or not.

Socialization is key...Izzy was raised with kids and adores them. Doc wasn't and he is very shy and afraid of other people, kids, and dogs. Personality is very important...you'll fall in love with that and the color won't really matter!!!


----------

